# Going to OB seminar!



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

So excited I'm leaving today for a Ward Falkner OB seminar this weekend! I paid for a working spot so poor Jewel will be slaving away this weekend. Hoping he can help me get her on the right track for CGN, CD & RN, then she can retire and Jem can be my "working" dog. =)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*KrystaLynn*: Can't wait to hear how it goes! I just googled the trainer-_-wow,_ he sounds _amazing!_ Just this bit from his website sold me! Hope you'll fill us in on what you learned when you return. 

Ward Falkner Competition Obedience Training
Background & Training Philosophy
*DIp. Ed., B.Sc., MSc., PhD. (Zoology)
*Involved in dog obedience training and competition since the mid 1960’s
EMPHASIS IS PLACED ON:
*Positive reinforcement resulting in a dog that “wants to” rather than “has to” carry out exercises.
*Teaching how to motivate the dog.
*Play training, having fun, developing speed and accuracy.
*Understanding “how dogs learn” as it relates to all exercises and all levels of training from the puppy through to adult Novice, Open, and Utility exercises.
*A basic understanding of classical conditioning and operant conditioning so they may be directly applied to the learning process - the payoff from this is enormous with dogs quickly understanding when they are right.
*Teaching how to anticipate, identify and solve potential problems..
*Teaching how to prepare for the ring and handle stress and “ring nerves”.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, I am sooo jealous. He has such an amazing record of success in obedience. Please share the pearls of wisdom you will get.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

What a great seminar!! If anyone gets the chance go to a Ward seminar!! I've only done the pre-novice level with Jewel so some of it was over my head but he's very approachable and his wife is hilarious! She sat in the corner knitting yelling out things like, "his head wasn't up", "his butt was out" until Ward turned and asked her, "Did you pay to get into this seminar?" He had his older dog Zoom and 12 month old Dash (son of Zoom) with him.

He's all about speed for the first 12 months of training and you get that by making everything into a game, recalls you toss a ball between your legs etc to get them excited to do the stuff. After they're excited to do things and doing them fast and a bit more mature then he works on getting straight sits and things like that.

A working spot is well worth the extra money as you get on the floor lots (Jewel was so tired she actually laid down and refused to work anymore he was working them so much) and you get one on one time to work on ANYTHING you're having trouble with. He helped us with heeling wide, lagging in heeling, dumbbell and group stays.

So much other stuff, I made lots of notes and he gave us a booklet too that I need to read. 

Attached picture of some of the dogs doing a sit stay. Jewel was the smallest as usual, next smallest was the sheltie then all big dogs!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Thank you* for sharing some tips from that great training seminar! Jewel looks like an "A+" student to me. So glad it was so very worthwhile for you both!


----------



## Not 2 Late (Mar 10, 2013)

KristaLynn said:


> So excited I'm leaving today for a Ward Falkner OB seminar this weekend! I paid for a working spot so poor Jewel will be slaving away this weekend. Hoping he can help me get her on the right track for CGN, CD & RN, then she can retire and Jem can be my "working" dog. =)


Thank you so much for this info. I have many more questions but I will research the seminar and maybe not have to bug you with a million questions. Thanks again


----------

